# choosing a monitor for macbook



## sadLtlGoblin (Jul 20, 2002)

I'm ruling out the ones in the apple store because they're so expensive. 
One choice is to buy an older Apple monitor. The specifications don't sound any different. Is it as good, and will it work with the MacBook?

I've been looking at Samsung Syncmasters. Call me naive, but the name suggests to me that they are good at syncing, and I assume that this is important because it's a mac, not a PC. I don't know how this works. 
The Samsung screens on Amazon have user reviews to say they're defective!  


in short...
What monitor's good for macbook?


----------



## sandiekay (Aug 13, 2003)

Where do you connect a monitor to a MacBook?


----------



## sadLtlGoblin (Jul 20, 2002)

Well, you have to get an adapter, like a 'mini dvi to vga' or 'mini dvi to dvi', and you plug it into the socket with the square shaped symbol over it.


----------



## sandiekay (Aug 13, 2003)

oh Thanks for that info, I wish I had purchased one now at the apple store, darn I saw those adapters and didn't know what they were for, sorry I'm a newbie to Apple but love my MacBook, can't get Apple goods in this country.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Dell makes great, inexpensive monitors.

http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/category.aspx?c=us&cs=19&l=en&s=dhs&~ck=anav&category_id=4009


----------

